# Batmobile by Polar Lights



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*"DADA DADA DADA DADA DAT! BATMAN!!!"*

I bought the reissued 1/32 scale 1966 TV Batmobile a while back after Polar Lights reissued it. I had the original Aurora kit as a kid. 
Since then Polar Lights has come out with a larger 1/25 scale version in both a snap together and glue version. I've been tempted to get it too but right now I'm husbanding my modeling funds to buy the aftermarket parts coming out for the 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise kit which is on its way to me now. 

Anyway, I started this build on the Monday after Thanksgiving as a simple build straight OOTB... yeah... right...

The box is made from sturdy heavyweight carboard and looks much like the box I remember from my childhood. 
One nice thing PL has been doing with their reissued kits is to glue a peel away sheet on the underside of the box with additional artwork and a one word blurb describing some defining characteristic of the vehicle along with a paragraph or two about its capabilites and mission. 

Here's what was on the underside of the Batmobile box:









The back of the instruction sheet also has a two page background story about Batman and Robim and their spectacular nuclear turbine powered Batmobile:

















The first thing I did was attach the grill to the front of the body. 
I must be more discerning now in my middle years because I don't recall this piece being so ill-fitting when I was a boy. 
I must've spent a good hour puttying and filling gaps with AVES and Tamiya polyester putty before sanding and brushing on a coat of Mr Surfacer the next morning:









Several parts on the chrome parts tree had to be soaked overnight in Super Clean to remove the plating. 
The seats for one are meant to be black leather along with the attached center console. 
Same for the steering wheel although I will need to paint the center of it silver. 
The dashboard, rollbar beacon, and turbine nozzle are silver (but not bright chrome) with red and black accents components. 
The plastic is black under the chrome so I will go back in with aluminum and red enamels after spraying them flat black after a shot of Taniya grey lacquer primer.

Here's the car body after priming:









You may (or may not) notice I cut off the blade from the front of the grill. Most of the photos on the internet show the car without the blade and that's how I remember it so... it just looks better to me without it. 

Moving along...

Did I say I was going to build this one straight from the box? 
Sorry. Couldn't do that with the rocket lauch tubes. 
The kit part tubes are a one piece solid chromed plastic affair which just doesn't look right so I cut three sections of hollow aluminum tubing which I'll need to glue into the three holes behind the cockpit individually once the body is painted:









The Batman and Robin figures had to be assembled; Batman needed his arms glued on and Robin came with an upper and lower torso that needed to be glued together and puttied. Both figures had to be files and sanded along their sides to remove parting lines from the molding. 

Here they are after priming:









To be continued...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Batman was the first figure I finished painting; Robin is still a WIP as he has more colors to his costume:









I printed a picture of Burt Ward and Adam West in their costumes off Gooogle images and am using that as a guide:

















Closeup of the Batman figure:









The figure is small but I was able to "dot the eyes" and give his cowl the characteristic grey "eyebrows" as seen on West's Batman. 
To do the eyes I painted the whites first, trimmed a toothpick to a fine point, and dipped it in black paint before using a light touch to "dot" the pupils. Then I painted the cowling, cape, gloves, and boots with a mix of dark blue and purple enamels being careful when painting around the eye openings and eyebrows. 

That's it for now. 

Tune in tomorrow ... same Bat Time... same Bat Channel...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it! great job! more pics!!!!

Steve


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm lovin' this! I've been a Batman fan longer than I've been a Sci-Fi fan! Keep the pics and narraration coming.
Incredible job on that tiny Batman figure! I have had my kit for a bit now but won't be able to get to it for awhile yet. Will be eagerly looking for all the tips I can pick up...


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Nice work. I was surprised to read that Round2 chose this kit over the 1/350 TOS Enterprise for their 2011 tooling budget. I wonder how their sales have been?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have done a great job with this kit..I shied away.. I built it when I was little..(when it first was released)..all I remembered was black plastic...

More pics!

Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Today's update...

Finished painting Robin:


























The Dynamic Duo:









I painted the rest of the parts too. Once they are cut from the trees they'll need a little touchup:









The rocket launcher tubes were glued in with CA. 









I also glued inthe dashboard with steering wheel and the parachute packs:









More to come!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WHAT! No lights in this one? Otherwise.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

That Robin pose, is odd. Is he looking for a hug, or waving his arms to get Batman to slow down?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Lloyd Collins said:


> WHAT! No lights in this one? Otherwise.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> That Robin pose, is odd. Is he looking for a hug, or waving his arms to get Batman to slow down?


It's based on a still from a deleted scene

Robin: "Holy pot holes Batman did you see the size of that one? It was this big!"
Batman: "It's a public hazard Robin, it's our duty to report it to the Department of Public Works."
Robin: "Golly you're right Batman, I'll mark the location so we can call and report it when we get back to the Bat Cave. Too bad the Bat Phone can only call Comissioner Gordon."


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

wjplenge said:


> It's based on a still from a deleted scene
> 
> Robin: "Holy pot holes Batman did you see the size of that one? It was this big!"
> Batman: "It's a public hazard Robin, it's our duty to report it to the Department of Public Works."
> Robin: "Golly you're right Batman, I'll mark the location so we can call and report it when we get back to the Bat Cave. Too bad the Bat Phone can only call Comissioner Gordon."


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Today's pics from the past few days...*

Tires were sanded where the seam halves joined then brushpainted with Testors flat black:









The dashboard and sterring wheel were glued in:









The seats were glued in:









The lower chassis and body were glued together with Batman behind the wheel:









The clear canopies were masked and the tape edges sealed with Future to minimize paint bleed:









The canopy frames were brushpainted with Testors aluminum enamel after a prior coat of Mr Surfacer:









The Batbeacon and rollbar were glued in place:









The backend with Bat chutes, Bat turbo, and Bat license plate painted:









*Tune in later to see more exciting Batmobile developments!*


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

You forgot to say "Same Bat-Time, Same Bat-Channel!" ;-)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

jasonalun said:


> You forgot to say "Same Bat-Time, Same Bat-Channel!" ;-)


Sorry. Must have been distracted by a visit from my old friends... 
CORRECTION! *FIENDS!!!*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*"Holy Pugnacity Batman!"*
This was just too good to pass up... should get you guys ready for the finale...


----------



## krate-mayhem (Dec 5, 2012)

*Batmobile*

Hi all awesome looking batmobile wish I had some skill so I could build like that,here is my bike at Barris's shop with the Munster Koach and Batmobile anyway just a great build.

Barris Kustom City by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

krate-mayhem said:


> Hi all awesome looking batmobile wish I had some skill so I could build like that,here is my bike at Barris's shop with the Munster Koach and Batmobile anyway just a great build.
> 
> Barris Kustom City by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


*Holy Spokes! That is AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I gave her a nice coat of Future last night followed by a good shot or two of Glosscote clear lacquer at lunchtime today. 
Man is the body SHINY now! The only areas left dull were the cockpit and seats. I want the seats to look a little like worn leather rather than shiny vinyl. Also the treads of the tires will remain dull. The tire sidewalls will be unpainted.
Next step is applying the decals for all the pinstriping. Then she'll get another shot of Glosscote to seal followed by a final coat of satin semi-gloss.


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> I gave her a nice coat of Future last night followed by a good shot or two of Glosscote clear lacquer at lunchtime today.
> Man is the body SHINY now!



Ah, come on man! You can't tell us about something like that - ya gotta *show * us!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

jasonalun said:


> Ah, come on man! You can't tell us about something like that - ya gotta *show * us!


OK. Here are a few pics after Future and Gloss coats:









The rocket launch tubes make a big difference in my mind:









She looks more speckly in these pics than in person. Since taking these I've gone over it with some ultra-fine sanding film to help smooth out the finish even more before decaling. She'll get one more Glosscote to seal the decals then a coat of Semi-Gloss for the final finish.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ready for decals:









*Stay tuned! Same Bat-Time! Same Bat-Channel!*


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

Scrumptious! (does anyone use that word anymore?) Very nice build. Did you use the aluminum pipes for the exhaust like you mentioned? Where did you get them? I don't have any hobby shops in my area anymore (all went out of business!  ) and I've never seen any stuff like that offered in the ones that I went to before they closed up. I'd like to try that too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great!

That version of the Batmobile always reminded me of the toy I had as a kid back when the show was on the air.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looking great!
> 
> That version of the Batmobile always reminded me of the toy I had as a kid back when the show was on the air.


I built the old Aurora version of this kit when I was like 9 or 10 years old. It didn't include stripe decals as I recall and I don't think I had enough confidence to paint them so it was pretty basic. This time around with the decals I thought I had it made but the decals are horrible. Even brushing with liquid decal film they still fragment. They also don't stick all that well. So it looks like I will be painting them on now. I should be able to do a much better job of it as a grown up hopefully.


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

I built the original when I was 11. I did try to paint the red trim on the bare plastic. I thought it came out pretty good, except that I used used flat red and it looked a little like cake frosting

Chuck


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not good to hear about the decals. I paint a straight line as good as a drunk walking one.
Also, when did you become a grown up?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Not good to hear about the decals. I paint a straight line as good as a drunk walking one.
> Also, when did you become a grown up?


Did I say grown up? Sorry. I meant to say "Now that I'm older."


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Today was pinstriping day with Testors Italian Red and a 5/0 brush. For the long straight stripes on the top of the fins and the midline on the sides I used Tamiya tape. All the curves and scallops were painted freehand:










Stripes finished :

























Still need to glue the rims to the tires and the canopies to the cockpit. 
Here are the canopies with frames painted Testors Aluminum ready for attachment:









No photos but the bat emblems decals on the doors and rims have been applied and are drying. Tomorrow I'll give it a gloss coat to seal the decals. Then I'll shoot Batman and Robin with flat. I'm thinking of a semi-gloss for the final body finish.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Stripes look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Hard to believe you did those by hand. They look great!


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats on the striping, Trekriffic! That takes a steady hand, and some guts. If the decals are as bad as you say, I guess I better start summoning up my courage...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, great stripes! Very encouraging.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm thinking it might be nice to to scratch one of these for the center console...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I dare you!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No more updates?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Made the teeny, tiny Batphone yesterday...

The real Batphone:









I found cutting the end off a piece of the leftover chrome sprue made a pretty good base for the phone:









I cut the handset from a piece of thin styrene sheet using scissors and an exacto knife:









Then I cut the handset in half and glued it to the top of the base:









Once the glue had set I took a toothpick and made the ear and mouthpieces out of dropletes of CA. Then I filed and sanded to shape. I painted it Italian Red:









The Batphone installed in the cockpit, glued to the center console with CA:









The Batmobile was given a coat of Testors Semi-Gloss over a coat of Dullcote giving it a nice sheen. The Dynamic Duo, the seats, the Batchute packs on the rear, and the tires, are all left flat matte.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are a model building God!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nifty!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I built the old Aurora version of this kit when I was like 9 or 10 years old. It didn't include stripe decals as I recall and I don't think I had enough confidence to paint them so it was pretty basic. This time around with the decals I thought I had it made but the decals are horrible. Even brushing with liquid decal film they still fragment. They also don't stick all that well. So it looks like I will be painting them on now. I should be able to do a much better job of it as a grown up hopefully.


I had the same difficulties with my decals. I'm afraid to tackle the 1/25 PL Batmobile for fear of the same crappy decals. I really don't have a steady enough hand to even attempt painyting them.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> I had the same difficulties with my decals. I'm afraid to tackle the 1/25 PL Batmobile for fear of the same crappy decals.  I really don't have a steady enough hand to even attempt painyting them.


I'm lucky to have a steady hand but you could do the job with masking tape. The stripes along the sides and tops of the fins are straight for the most part so it's just a matter of spacing the tape evenly as you go along. The tops of the wheel wells can be masked too- just lay a big enough piece of tape to cover the entire wheel well and use a pencil to rub a tracing of the outline of the well onto the tape. Then pull the tape off and cut the tape with an exacto knife but not where the pencil is, cut the tape outside the pencil line about 1/16" or so. Then when you lay it down you should have a nice evenly spaced masking line. Do the same thing with the sides of the front and rear grills and the scallops on the tail fins.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Apparently it's a good idea to spray the body orange-red (over white), then use 1mm tape to mask the orange-red, then spray black.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Great tips. Never thought of painting the red first, mask and then the black. Now, where is that Batmobile Kit!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Apparently it's a good idea to spray the body orange-red (over white), then use 1mm tape to mask the orange-red, then spray black.


Interesting idea. Good luck though getting that masking tape to lay down flat over the curved sections. Can you say "paint bleed"? I suppose one could use liquid mask but that could be a bear if it pulls up the paint on either side of it when you go to remove it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are a few quick pics as she stands right now. I glued the canopies on with Elmers clear glue and painted the black plastic tire rims with chrome silver...


























I still need to glue Robin into his seat but I had to touch up the yellow on his cape first. Turns out Robin leans forward with his right hand gripping the canopy frame thus exposing more of his back than I'd anticipated so I had to finsih painting his lower back where I'd left some of the cape unpainted for gluing purposes. 

More pics to come once I set up my "studio" in the garage this weekend.

*Stay tuned for the next exciting update! Same Bat Time, same Bat Channel!*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

HOLY, BATRIFFIC! Excellent! Now that is the BatmobileTM that I grew up with, it is beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> Interesting idea. Good luck though getting that masking tape to lay down flat over the curved sections. Can you say "paint bleed"?


To kill the bleed some folks lightly spray Future over the tape to seal the edge. Haven't tried it, and I guess it depends on how much the edges bunch/creep up.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> To kill the bleed some folks lightly spray Future over the tape to seal the edge. Haven't tried it, and I guess it depends on how much the edges bunch/creep up.


I've used the Future trick. If the curl up isn't too bad it can work very well.


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

That's fantastic, Trekriffic - can't wait to see the "studio" pics! At first I was saying to myself -where's Robin? Did Batman ditch him? Then I read your part about Robin's cape...;-)


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Interesting idea. Good luck though getting that masking tape to lay down flat over the curved sections. Can you say "paint bleed"? I suppose one could use liquid mask but that could be a bear if it pulls up the paint on either side of it when you go to remove it.


I use Tamiya masking tape (or automotive fine line masking tape) rule cut into thin strips. It has a stretch to it and conforms nicely to compound curves with no bleeding


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lloyd Collins said:


> BATRIFFIC!


You may have to change your name to that! Great job on this, especially the pin stripes. 

It's funny but I never knew about this kit as a kid, I only learned of it years later. Looks like a cool kit for the time. Were there any changes made for the re-release?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

robn1 said:


> You may have to change your name to that! Great job on this, especially the pin stripes.
> 
> It's funny but I never knew about this kit as a kid, I only learned of it years later. Looks like a cool kit for the time. Were there any changes made for the re-release?


I think the only difference is they added decals for the stripes. Beyond that, it's been so long since I built this kit as a kid, I have no recollection of any other differences.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm working on a diorama base right now for photos. It's basically a 2 lane highway with white stripes down the middle using forced perspective so it recedes into the distance. I'm going to make a sign that says "Gotham City 14 Miles". The dio is on a cardboard base and can be flipped around to show the Batmobile either coming or going. I'm thinking of painting a backdrop showing Gotham City in the distance, perhaps with the bat signal in the sky overhead. I may also take some shots incorporating my small Corgi Batmobile for a distant shot.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe the Batman and Robin figures are 1/35 scale not the 1/32 the car is, they are small. The Robinsons on the Aurora Lost in Space kit, are 1/32 and they are bigger. Anyhose,I painted the dynamic duo, in an interesting way, came out good as well. For instance, Robin's "R", I painter a yellow circle, and with small brush,painted black around the circle to form an "R".


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

apls said:


> I believe the Batman and Robin figures are 1/35 scale not the 1/32 the car is, they are small. The Robinsons on the Aurora Lost in Space kit, are 1/32 and they are bigger. Anyhose,I painted the dynamic duo, in an interesting way, came out good as well. For instance, Robin's "R", I painter a yellow circle, and with small brush,painted black around the circle to form an "R".


I thought the figures looked a little undersized for the seats.

That's exactly the approach I took to painting the R on Robin's chest. 

You must be extremely talented! 

Since the last posted pics I've added nerve gas nozzles to the lower front grill screens, like the ones seen here:










I also cut some little rectangles from styrene sheet and painted them red with black letters that say "GAS". Some very tight brushwork to make the letters.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Does anyone have an actual, honest-to-Alfred, Aurora Batmobile so we can do a proper comparison? Because my memory of seeing one is that of a horribly inaccurate model, and is making me a bit gun shy of picking up this one.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve, is this going to be a continual WIP, with no end?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Does anyone have an actual, honest-to-Alfred, Aurora Batmobile so we can do a proper comparison? Because my memory of seeing one is that of a horribly inaccurate model, and is making me a bit gun shy of picking up this one.


I could get in my Way back Machine, and snatch it out of my hands before I messed it up as a kid. Since I don remember much about it, I won't mess up the continuity of time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain April said:


> Does anyone have an actual, honest-to-Alfred, Aurora Batmobile so we can do a proper comparison? Because my memory of seeing one is that of a horribly inaccurate model, and is making me a bit gun shy of picking up this one.


If you want a really nice model of the 1966 Batmobile I'd pick up one of the 1/25 scale glue kits from Round2 :

http://www.round2models.com/models/polar-lights/batmobile-glue

You can pick one up for about 35-40 bucks online versus about 20-25 bucks for the 1/32 kit. The 1/32 kit was fine for it's day but it's rather poorly engineered and lacks a lot of the detail you get with the 1/25 scale kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are the nerve gas nozzles made from two sizes of brass tubing turned on my dremel:









Here are the nozzles and signs installed on the lower front grill panels:









I even added the Bat Turn signage to the rollbar:









The base for my highway diorama with a layer of sand sprinkled on over Elmers. I have some greenery (bushes) to glue on in the distance to suggest trees:









Next I have to paint the Gotham City skyline for the backdrop. It won't have to be too detailed as my photos will be taken from a low angle so I really only need the suggestion of buildings in the distance.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Work continues on the Gotham City backdrop...

First thing was to rough in the buildings with pencil on watercolor paper:










After using a mix of white and black watercolors to make a basic grey sky and the basic shapes and shadows of the buildings rubber cement was brushed on to mask the buildings and the bat signal beam. After the work was finished to create a cloudy sky the rubber cement mask was rolled off using my fingers:









Window and other detailing was added using pencil:









The buildings were given another going over with a mix of grey acrylics thinned with water to further enhance the shadowing. Once this had dried a spotter brush was used to paint windows using white acrylic paint. They don't need to be perfect as the cityscape won't be in closeup:









So far so good. It's looking more and more like Gotham City, at least how I picture it for this diorama. Funny how some of the structures have morphed into different shapes other than what I had originally drawn:









Needless to say there are a batload of windows to paint. Once they're are done I should be ready to start taking pics. 

Stay tuned... same Bat Time... same Bat Channel!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW! You are an amazing artist! 

What you should have done, put fiber optics in EACH window, that would be _FUN!_


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Work continues on the Gotham City backdrop...
> 
> First thing was to rough in the buildings with pencil on watercolor paper:
> 
> ...


Most excellent, Sir!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Diorama Completed...











*Batman to The Rescue...*










The Dynamic Duo Answers the Call!










"Yeah... we bad, we rally, really bad!!!" 










Of course, it helps to have a really cool car...










To see more diorama pics go to this new thread in the Diorama sub forum:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4408028#post4408028

*More beauty pics of the Batmobile to come! Stay tuned to this Bat Thread!*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are the final finished Bat pics!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy Batcave Batman!










































You can see all the pics in my Photobucket album here:
http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/...y Polar Lights/Finished Pics/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24

*Thanks to all Bat fans out there for your support and comments!*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Double Bat Post!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Very nice build! Looks great!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Shouldn't Robin have green gauntlets?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain April said:


> Shouldn't Robin have green gauntlets?


Nope.Black.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Was that your call or someone at PL?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain April said:


> Was that your call or someone at PL?


Neither. Check out the pic of Burt Ward in costume on page 1,post 2 in this thread.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Robin's gloves in 1960's TV series were a dark green, not black.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep. I stand corrected. Guess I should have done a little more research. They certainly looked black in that one photo. Oh well.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Neither. Check out the pic of Burt Ward in costume on page 1,post 2 in this thread.


They may look black in that pic, but early episodes used a lighter green cloth for the gloves, before they switched to a darker green leather (seen in the the afforementioned photo)--they were never black.

http://www.therpf.com/f24/original-costumes-1966-batman-70994/index2.html#post1003003

That aside, a great build! Really nice!


EDIT: drmcoy beat me to it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, your ID really says it all! Trekkriffic, my friend! Ha! I REALLY like all you've done here. You are a committed man! (Or maybe you should _be_ committed)! Very enjoyable.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure which is better, the build or the custom art back drop. Fantastic work on both of them!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

wjplenge said:


> I'm not sure which is better, the build or the custom art back drop. Fantastic work on both of them!


If you liked the backdrop check out the new and better pics I posted yesterday in the Dioramas section. Skip to post #8. I added rocks, more greenery, and a sign.I even used my little Corgi Batmobile in 2 of the pics...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4412433#post4412433

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone; even the ones that pointed out my error on the gloves! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

That's just Bat-tastic! It looks even better after those finishing touches.

Until something was said about the gloves I just assumed they were a very dark green. Being color blind sometimes is an advantage.


----------

